# 1004th Post, Much Appreciation



## marc4pt0 (Dec 26, 2013)

1004 posts later on this wonderful forum and I just want to say thank you all for having me. This forum has provided me with so much wonderful information, some of which had little to do with knives. I must admit that I've certainly experienced some good growth in my professional life over the past year+ being a member here, and I'm compelled to express my gratitude.

I've been cooking "professionally" for the past 25 years, and during this time I've definitely experienced great highs and lows. I'll say my greatest high was meeting my wife, and I still remember the very day she walked in to apply. As she left a grabbed my sous and mentioned it was time to have a cigarette. We needed to watch her cross the parking lot as she headed for her car. One of the best cigarette breaks ever.
As I'm sure most can attest to, you work this long within the same profession, your bound to hit some lows. Well I've had my share of 'em, the most recent is when I discovered this forum. It wasn't a terrible low, just an average drop of the pendulum, but it still nonetheless had bothered me greatly. It was a time when I was becoming stagnant, a loss of joy in what I was doing. Writing menus, creating dishes and experimenting had become a difficult begrudging chore offering no reward or bliss. Eh, it happens. Just sometimes it's a little more painful then others. 
I was bored, terribly bored. So I decided to treat myself. It was around my birthday last year that I discovered 2 new lines from Shun. I got excited and the lovely wife suggested, insisted actually, that I treat myself. At that time, my knowledge of knives pretty much started with Henckles and ended with Shun, but the passion/addiction was definitely there. So I did a little digging around. Discovered Japanese chef knives, an eye candy of a website. So I ordered 2 Hattori knives. Then I bought a Shun Fuji slicer for dirt cheap.
Then through Shun's line of Bob Kramer, I discovered and googled the man himself. That's when I learned of the Zwilling line. It's also when I discovered Salty's site with him reviewing his Kramer. I became very intrigued and dug further. That's when I discovered this forum, KKF. My first and second posts were in this thread:

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/7169-Z-Kramer-10-quot-250-00

I had popped my forum cherry. At the time I had gotten an 8"ZK and loved it. Wanted a 10"next. Then discovered forced patina. So I researched that and discovered Salty's review of his Delbert Ealy 240 Damascus gyuto. I'm not sure why this video popped up on a patina search through Google, but at first glance on that little pic they offer to highlight a video, it looked like a wicked cool forced patina. I watched the video and discovered a different kind of Damascus, one with carbon steel by Del. Needless to say, soon after I received my first Del from the man himself. That was the end of my savings account's good health.

Still throughout my short 1.5 year here on the forum, I have met some great people, even had the opportunity to meet them in person at ECG this year. And during this medicinal time, I found a way to renew my joy of being in the kitchen. Through these new knives and my "new" education on knives and the infectious passion on all things cooking here on this forum, I travelled past my "writers block" period. In doing so, I've also been given an exciting offer, one affording a salary I never dreamed I could pull in. An offer too good to pass that I'm now stepping away from my Own restaurant to pursue.
I don't credit KKF solely for this, but I do believe it helped by playing a large part.

Too many members to thank here, but I've had some AMAZING dealings with some that I'm compelled to convey a personal thanks:

Chuckles, man you rock. No 2 ways about it
Lefty, love reading your posts, they always crack me up, and your ZK saya is awesome
Dave, what you have offered, not just this forum but through your assistance, simply amazing
Pensacola Tiger, you always seem to pop up with a stellar offer
CB1968, thanks for giving me the chance to pick up that Marko
Del, what can I say, I'm a fanboy of your work. A booster if you will
Heath, I'm still waiting but your integrity and stride still leaves me believing


Man, there are a lot of others, too many to list!

So a Big Cheers to all of you that make this forum kick ass!


----------



## Lefty (Dec 26, 2013)

Marc, I can only respond with this:

Thank you! You make this a better forum, and always have great insight. While being "newer" to the world of the World's best knives, you know your stuff. Congrats on the new opportunity, and keep doing your thing. I'm glad your wife lead you here, in a roundabout way.


----------



## marc4pt0 (Dec 26, 2013)

Thanks Tom!


----------



## NO ChoP! (Dec 26, 2013)

Nice read. Here's to your 1005th...:beer:


----------



## toddnmd (Dec 26, 2013)

Nice reflection on the forum and it's impact--thanks for sharing.


----------



## daveb (Dec 26, 2013)

Well said.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Dec 26, 2013)

Congratulations on #1004!


----------



## WildBoar (Dec 26, 2013)

Great post, Marc. And holy cow -- more info on the great offer you received! Your restaurant is packed and the food is great, so knowing something even better is in the pipeline is amazing. I hope you will still be in the DC/ Baltimore area, but if they move you out to CA or something it will be a good reason for us to take a trip.


----------



## Chuckles (Dec 26, 2013)

:O

Congrats on the new job and 1000 posts!


----------



## Mrmnms (Dec 26, 2013)

Best of luck in the new situation Mark. Well deserved. Make the most of it.


----------



## Dave Martell (Dec 26, 2013)

1004 and still going strong! :happy1:


----------



## knyfeknerd (Dec 27, 2013)

Congrats Marc, I hope the new job is great and will afford you many new knives. Very happy to have you here at KKF, one of the many solid dudes(and dudettes) that make this such an amazing community.
You must let us know what is up with the new opportunity, I hope your place will still keep going as well.


----------



## marc4pt0 (Dec 30, 2013)

Thanks guys! 
So some more info on the new gig- Those who are familiar with Baltimore might know of Bond Street Social, a restaurant by evening and an upscale "night club" by night. I will be taking over the chef position there as well as the chef position of the new restaurant we will be opening in the spring. I will also be keeping my "equity" in my current restaurant, Bistro Blanc, but in a "hands off" fashion. As for the chef position there once I leave, my sous chef will be rising to the occasion. His name is Janny (pronounced Johnny) and is known around these parts as 420layersofdank (sigh). I'm confident he will be up to the challenge, and would appreciate any advice, encouragement and/or support this forum may be able to provide.

I'm very much looking forward to this new chapter in mine and my family's lives. It's difficult though, leaving my restaurant. It's the best job I've held to date, and I have a great crew there which isn't easy to build at all. It's very odd leaving a job you love for another. Nostalgia has already set in and with my last night being New Year's, a very queer reality flutters like butterflies in my stomach. 

I could probably ramble on and on about this but I'll just stop with a Big Cheers to all here and my crew at Bistro.

Cheers!


----------



## toddnmd (Dec 30, 2013)

Thanks for the update on the new gig--sounds exciting! I was hoping to get into your bistro sometime--will have to find a way to get there, and to get to your new place as well. Good luck with everything.

Even though it's difficult to leave something behind when you've put so much time, energy, and passion into it, but sometimes it's good to leave a place when you're still at a high point. Anyway, you're leaving by choice, giving opportunities for people you've hand-picked, and going on to something new that could be quite amazing in it's own right. Lots of good stuff going on.


----------



## WildBoar (Dec 30, 2013)

Congrats, Marc. Looking forward to hearing more about the new place in the spring. And congrats on taking over the kitchen at Bistro Blanc, Janny!


----------



## marc4pt0 (Aug 1, 2015)

* BIG 2004TH POST!*


Sorry, couldn't help myself. 
A lots happened in the past 20 months, including opening a new location in Chi town, which was quite the trip for sure. 
Knife-wise I've come across (and met in person) Mr Andy Billipp, Ian Rogers of Haburn and Cris Anderson of Scorpion Forge. These gentlemen who are definitely playing with their A Game, have Not helped me maintain a healthy bank account.

And cheers to the forum and those who help keep it up. Hopefully this place continues to be a fun, unique, and _ helpful_ source for newcomers and addicts. I say this because as of late I've noticed a little salt and peppering of some negative/too serious vibes from members (some new, some "vets") . We're human, it's bound to happen, but hopefully the overall positive mojo prevails.

That is all.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Aug 1, 2015)

Cheers Marc, here's to 4444!


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Aug 1, 2015)

Good meeting you too at the 2015 ECG Marc


----------



## daveb (Aug 1, 2015)

10-4!


----------



## Bill13 (Aug 1, 2015)

Marc you are a great part of the positive feel of this forum! And one day I will eat at your restaurant:biggrin:


----------



## 420layersofdank (Aug 1, 2015)

Marc I love you and miss you boo


----------



## tkern (Aug 1, 2015)

420layersofdank said:


> Marc I love you and miss you boo



The other side of industry ball busting, **** talking, and smart assery: Loyalty and a lifelong family member.


----------



## Chuckles (Aug 2, 2015)

Man, that 1,000 went quick. Congrats


----------



## mark76 (Aug 3, 2015)

Marc, I read this threat and only halfway I realized this is already a few years old  . But nevertheless I want to thank you as well as a number of other regular members you also mention for learning me so much about J-knives. As well as the positive feel this forum gives. Your posts are one of the reasons I keep coming back to this forum which draws me into J-knives further and further... Thanks!


----------

